# Some feedback on paning (sort of)



## BananaRepublic (Jun 20, 2019)

I Know this is not bang on but I would still like to hear what you think.


Went to an autograss event and got into a half decent spot too however I didn't get what I thought I did which was disappointing but there is a road race event, motor bikes, coming up near me shortly and I needed a reality check. I was using the cross type focus point setting, nikon, are they the best option for panning or should I try something else.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 20, 2019)

OK, now I see something. Not too bad, IMHO.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 20, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> OK, now I see something. Not too bad, IMHO.



Ya my mac frooze half way through and I had to restart


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jun 20, 2019)

The car is super sharp and getting the glare from the driver's goggles and the car both sharp is the only thing that could make it "better." I see the cloning artifacts but I didn't see it until I read the comments and looked harder. Without the cloning, it's a cracker. I love the spinning wheels next to the sharp car. Nice job

Can't help you with what settings to use. Not my kind of photography. Cheers


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks fine to me............


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 20, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> The car is super sharp and getting the glare from the driver's goggles and the car both sharp is the only thing that could make it "better." I see the cloning artifacts but I didn't see it until I read the comments and looked harder. Without the cloning, it's a cracker. I love the spinning wheels next to the sharp car. Nice job
> 
> Can't help you with what settings to use. Not my kind of photography. Cheers



Thanks! I will look again at the items you mentioned. Re; the cloning artifacts you have flushed me out with dogs and grenades. I didn’t spend long at it and thought I got away with it but obviously not, I will have to reattempt it I suppose.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2019)

I see a little bit of yellow That I would determine is a cloning error, and I can see a single sensor dust blob to the left of the left front wheel of the car. I think overall this is a really good shot.

I think you have rendered the wheels perfectly blurred, and the background is nice and blurred, and you swung the camera in perfect synchronicity with the car body.

 I gave it the  winner badge.  I think you did a great job of conveying movement.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Actually the shot is well done.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Actually the shot is well done.



Agreed!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2019)

The panning technique looks spot on.
The image is sharp and blurred where it should be.
As for the focus point, there is no perfect answer. In this case I'd say single or a group of points would work equally well. For smaller subjects such as bikes you may wish to switch to a single point, but I would try with your current set up first. You may find it will work just fine.

Well doen.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice shot!  I can't pan ..... everything ends up blurred!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Nice shot!  I can't pan ..... everything ends up blurred!



Don't be so down. You're half way there.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 21, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I see a little bit of yellow That I would determine is a cloning error, and I can see a single sensor does blob to the left of the left front wheel of the car. I think overall this is a really good shot.
> 
> I think you have rendered the wheels perfectly blurred, and the background is nice and blurred, and you swung the camera in perfect synchronicity with the car body.
> 
> I gave it the  winner badge.  I think you did a great job of conveying movement.



Thanks Derrel


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 21, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Nice shot!  I can't pan ..... everything ends up blurred!



I start with a shutter speed of one 250th in continus or burst mode and try to get the desired effect on the wheels first. To fast of a shutter speed and the wheels are frozen in time but to slow and their a complete blur. For this shot I had chosen 125 of a second, it can be hard to adapt as every car could be going faster or slower then the last. 
Any-who once Ive got the wheels some way right, and by some way I mean going by the camera screen is not a fool prove method, I then put some effort into following the car from a distance so I will have it in my sights when its in the ideal shooting range . I tend to stick with the cross type focus point setting as Ive had most success with it and the rest comes down to panning technique together with a gatling gun approach, "eventually you'll hit something". Its also important to follow the car or whatever away similarly to earlier when it's coming towards you but to a far lesser extent. This helps maintain continuity and will improve your rhythm.

Bear in mind that there are people far better then me at this stuff and out of the hundred of shots taken I only kept a twenty or more after my first cull back home.


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 3, 2019)

Seeing motion blur in the wheels is nice but don't overlook the background. A blurred background can really convey a sense of speed and motion.


----------

